# Trailer surge brakes.....can't back up a hill with trailer!



## egomaniac247 (Dec 2, 2017)

When we bought our house it came with a dock slip and a pontoon boat (score!).....but no trailer for the boat.  I just recently got a good deal on a brand new trailer with some cool features and one of them is surge brakes.

I had surge brakes on a bass boat in the past but I don't recall having this problem that I'm encountering now.  I have two short driveways and they're both up hill.  I can't back my trailer into my drive ways b/c as the trailer is backing up the hill, it compresses the surge/shock on the trailer hitch section and locks up the wheels on the trailer.

Here's a similar picture I found on the web of the hitch area:







The circled area is what I have a question about.  This picture doesn't show it but I have a small round "key" hanging on a wire that fits in the slot I have circled.  

I THINK it's a key that I would put in to block the surge feature when I want to block it...ie backing up a hill.  But the thing doesn't stay in that slot.  It fits that slot but there's nothing to hold it in the slot...it just falls back out.

Am I missing something here?  I can get a picture tomorrow of the "key" if needed.

I guess my question is more of seeking confirmation....is that what this "key" is for?  

I found this online and it seems to infer that this is what the function if it is:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BACK-UP-BU...KEY-FOR-U-F-P-TYPE-SURGE-BRAKES-/120941559235


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 3, 2017)

You should have a lock out. Here's a skeeter lockout key 
Looks like your lockout may be on top. All that is required is you stop it from sliding and compressing the brake cylinder.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 3, 2017)

If more info is needed, post make and model of trailer.


----------



## rospaw (Dec 3, 2017)

egomaniac247 said:


> When we bought our house it came with a dock slip and a pontoon boat (score!).....but no trailer for the boat.  I just recently got a good deal on a brand new trailer with some cool features and one of them is surge brakes.
> 
> I had surge brakes on a bass boat in the past but I don't recall having this problem that I'm encountering now.  I have two short driveways and they're both up hill.  I can't back my trailer into my drive ways b/c as the trailer is backing up the hill, it compresses the surge/shock on the trailer hitch section and locks up the wheels on the trailer.
> 
> ...



Just find a bolt/pin and stick it in behind the thing you circled. Try to get something close in size but it does not have to be exact. I use a bolt about 4" long with a hand tightened nut. Remeber to take it out when pulling or your brakes will not work.
 Keeps it from putting on the brakes when backing up.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 3, 2017)

Is that opening on the top surface towards the rear the lockout ???


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 3, 2017)

sinclair1 said:


> You should have a lock out. Here's a skeeter lockout key View attachment 920561
> Looks like your lockout may be on top. All that is required is you stop it from sliding and compressing the brake cylinder.




Sinclair, that thing you posted is exactly what's hanging on a wire on the trailer.  

So I know I'm on the right track....I have the right "key" to lock out the surge brake but the problem is that it just falls out.  I googled it now that I know for sure that's what this thing is for and it turns out that lots of people have the same problem where the thing just falls out.  There's no mechanism to keep it in there.  I even saw horror stories of people having their kids hold it in there with their finger while the dad backed up the trailer.  So dangerous!

Now that I know for sure that I was right about that key, i think 3 pieces of adhesive Velcro will do the deal.  two fuzzy pieces on either side of that hole and the opposite piece to overlap the whole will keep the key in there.

Thanks everyone for the responses, you confirmed what I thought this key was for.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 3, 2017)

I bypassed mine due to the fact my truck is heavy and my boat is light. I did not need the inertia brakes. I got tired of it. i just ran a bolt through the hole where the trailer frame could no longer move forward relative to the hitch


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 4, 2017)

If yours has the same roughly 2" opening on the top (may have a plastic cap), you can use I've of these. Simply rotate to back up. 

https://www.amazon.com/UFP-Brake-Lockout-Cap-Upgrade/dp/B006UH5ZSY


----------

